# Recently completed porch roof overhang



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is a picture of a recently completed porch overhang on an addition we also did in the spring.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

*Porch Picture*

File Must be too big, any ideas on how to reduce the size?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, depending on how you are loading it. If you're loading as an attachment to the forum, then you'll have to reduce before uploading. 

If you're using imageshack, or some other host, you will have an option to resize it during upload. Just look for that option and turn it on before you hit the 'upload' button.

You can download ImageResizer from http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Just look for the words Image Resizer on the right hand margin of that page. This will allow you to reduce the size to upload to the forum.


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re-Sized*

It worked this time, thanks Double-A.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice! That looks like a 'rusticified' version of the one Tom'r did not long ago. 

He was just as purty.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes sir, that is very nice indeed.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Is that Superman's house?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I love it:thumbsup: Where did you get the logs for the colums, I really want to do a deck entirely out of logs (except the decking) and want to find out where to get nice straight logs?


----------



## North Country (Jan 14, 2006)

He's an avid Michigan State Fan, reason for the log "S", the logs are 8" cedar from a local mill, we hand peeled those with a drawknife. Log Siding is also mill direct machine hewn.


----------

